# interceptor vs heartgard



## nataly (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi all,

We are using heartgard for Chaplin. I haven't reevaluated our options in a while. Heartgard was recommended by our old vet as least invasive/toxic option for preventing heart worms. We also use Frontline seasonally for ticks/fleas.

This is what we've been doing for years with our previous dogs. With Chaplin, we just automatically went the same route.

Today, I have received an email from our new animal hospital with the subject "Interceptor is here!" - suggesting all Heartgard users should switch.

I am confused. I thought Interceptor was not new and not as mild as what we are doing? Is it any better or just stronger? I usually opt for milder drugs if I can... They also mention lower cost on the plus side, which is good, assuming I like the product, otherwise it's irrelevant 

Can anyone help me understand?

Thank you!


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a tpoo so this may be completely irrelevant but my dog was on interceptor starting at about 3 months and he did great on it. when it was discontinued his vet suggested heartguard plus. I gave him his first dose and he did ok that night. the next day I came home to a dog that had diarrhea and throwup all over his crate. it took an entire week for his stomach to go back to normal after having this one time. I am so glad they brought interceptor back.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I had to switch Yuki to interceptor because he is allergic to beef (heartgard is beef flavored) and "Interceptor is available as artificial beef (derived from pork and soy protein) flavored chewable tablets". I have only used it twice but he seems to be doing fine on it. I also use Frontline on him for fleas/ticks, and on Atticus I use revolution because he is fussy and wont eat the heartgard or interceptor.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, Timi's Vet strongly recommended switching to interceptor, she said because it covers an additional type of intentional worm that heart guard doesn't. I wonder if there is a higher profit margin in it or something? Heart guard has a nice "cash back" offer if you get it with Nexgard, which we also get, so I was a little annoyed that my Vet did not have it, but both of my girls took the interceptor and had no reaction to it...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes, Timi's Vet strongly recommended switching to interceptor, she said because it covers an additional type of intentional worm that heart guard doesn't. I wonder if there is a higher profit margin in it or something? Heart guard has a nice "cash back" offer if you get it with Nexgard, which we also get, so I was a little annoyed that my Vet did not have it, but both of my girls took the interceptor and had no reaction to it...



Damn it Siri, I said intestinal, not intentional - I missed when you changed it a second time after I changed it back!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I consider both HeartGard Plus and Interceptor to be good heartworm drugs of choice if limiting chemicals is your goal. I like them both equally. Interceptor does cover whipworms while Heartgard does not. I use Heartgard personally but would happily use interceptor if I couldn't get Heartgard for some reason.


----------

